#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 文學創作 >  > 文字角色扮演 >  >  花名錄  徵角\OWO/

## 咖啡

因為近來玩這個玩得很開心(?)
就想說來寫一篇文好了ww
總之就是有點RPG的設定
因為不是什麼認真的文所以不要期待太高w
有興趣的歡迎報名喔\OWO/
可能我心情好還會跑出CG圖之類的(?

丞相：卡羅
大將軍：
樞密使：川崎‧大龍
御史(2名)：赤月，夏克
刺客：斯冰菊，玄音瞳狼

中書省：
中書令（內史令）：銀月
中書侍郎（內史侍郎）：
中書舍人：

門下省：
侍中（納言）：天祈
黃門侍郎（後改稱門下侍郎）：

六部
各部長官稱尚書（正三品），副為侍郎．各司之長為郎中，副為員外郎，分別負責貫徹各種政令，六部各下設四司，合共二十四司。
吏部：小鱷魚
戶部：奇比
禮部：縹晟，寂影，白熊
兵部：碎風，諾雅
刑部：月光銀牙，闇冽
工部：月尾

太醫：小天，月牙 伊
隨身侍衛：涅安
以上是官位的選擇的參考，六部的部份有尚書，侍郎等可選擇

以下是報名單
姓名：
種族：
官職：
瞳色：
髮色(長短)：
外貌設定(這很重要w)：
身高：
個性：
難攻略程度(1到10)：
增加好感度關鍵：
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：

我覺得設定太特殊寫不下去的，我不會讓他出場喔(?

----------


## 斯冰菊

姓名：斯冰菊
種族：北極狼
官職：刺客
瞳色：黑色
髮色(長短)：沒有特別的頭毛設定，和身上其他部位的毛長度差不多。
外貌設定(這很重要w)：和狼設/狼人設穿得一樣，只是爪子比較銳利，殺惡獸都用爪子。
身高：180公分。
個性：有恩報恩，有仇報仇。平時沒有刺殺的時候愛耍凍與寫小說。
難攻略程度(1到10)：8
增加好感度關鍵：聽到他獸吟誦、朗誦或引用本狼的詞句。
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：刺殺失敗後的祕密審問。

咖啡：本狼就交給你啦！！！ :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## fwiflof

你攻略我的可能是0所以不參加\W/
嘎逼加油WWWW
你後宮越來越龐大了WWWW

----------


## 幻影魔狼

姓名：赤月
種族：狼獸人
官職：御史
瞳色：深紅色
髮色(長短)：黑色 有馬尾(?
外貌設定(這很重要w)：http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php?di=27AD ( 大致上跟這個就好了
身高：1.75 米
個性：難捉摸、冷酷
難攻略程度(1到10)：10
增加好感度關鍵：天狼～（這可以嗎

敢亂來我咬你啊咖哥ˋWˊ

----------


## Schak

姓名：夏克
種族：日炎狼
官職：御史
瞳色：左水藍、右夕陽黃
髮色(長短)：夕陽黃 (中短髮
外貌設定(這很重要w)：清秀有點可愛就好了吧X....X(!?
身高：168
個性：很不傲嬌~做事果斷.不拖泥帶水.很喜歡可是卻硬著說不喜歡.
難攻略程度(1到10)：6
增加好感度關鍵：疼愛和關懷，突如其來的擁抱或其他的///
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：有某狼(/碎/的話再說吧X...X(被揍

----------


## 涅安X

姓名：涅安
種族：混獸（狼和龍）
瞳色：左紅右紫
髮色（長短）：銀白色  有點長 右眼被頭髮蓋住（參考頭圖）
外貌設定：臉上有著冷淡又有許多煩惱的表情 有一點秀才的感覺
身高：165左右
個性：不常跟大家接觸但私下很關心他獸 喜歡就喜歡 討厭就討厭  表現的很白
難攻略程度（1到10） ：5
增加好感度的關鍵：需要時常陪及聊天 明白表現對自己感覺和關心
特殊劇情（沒有可不填）：被發現自己沒有很難接觸跟相處的時候

剩下來的就請咖啡幫忙想啦owo  謝謝喔>w<

----------


## 傲斯頓

好吧, 帶著半被迫半好奇的心情來填單(?)
咖哥別亂來啊QwQ (?

姓名：傲斯頓
種族：鱷魚
官職：吏部侍郎 (?
瞳色：黃色
髮色(長短)：沒頭髮w
外貌設定(這很重要w)：下顎到腹部為淺黃色, 其餘體色皆為深綠色, 四肢及尾巴各有一個金屬環(就是正常的鱷魚w
身高：165
個性：陰沉沉的, 只喜歡窩在圖書館(?
難攻略程度(1到10)：7 (?
增加好感度關鍵：偶爾出現在圖書館, 不經意的肢體碰觸 (?
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：沒有

----------


## 獨自孤獨

姓名：縹晟
種族：虎貓
官職：禮部
瞳色：紫中帶銀
髮色(長短)：白色 / 長髮(肩膀以下，腰部以上，大概在背部的中間)
外貌設定(這很重要w)：面無表情(眼神透漏著憂鬱) / 瀏海可以微微的遮到右眼的1/2 /  在右胸口有個刀疤(不長可是很深) /長髮(大概在背部的中間位子) /白色毛當底配上灰黑色虎斑
身高：175cm
個性：以工作為主，興趣為二，本身利益為最後，不常說話大多以紙筆交談，走路速度緩慢，也是個完美主義者會一一的重複確認，還可以把手上的政務提前交出
難攻略程度(1到10)：5.5
增加好感度關鍵：在滿月時的涼亭與他合奏
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：不彈古箏時(代表遇見挫折了)然後為他演奏樂器，之後縹晟跟著它的旋律唱起歌時

^。w。^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
祝咖啡寫作順利 (期待>w<

----------


## 薩拉‧卡羅

姓名：孟栩瑛
種族：白龍人
官職：丞相（話說歷史背景上似乎有點怪）
瞳色：湛藍色
髮色(長短)：及肩的長鬃毛，從頭頂一直長到尾巴端，一身都雪白色的細毛。
外貌設定(這很重要w)：長時間都穿著藏紅色的朝服，相冠也是常常戴著，基本上都是這樣的穿著，住在皇宮裡的玉書殿，休息時穿得絲綢是帶有很淺很淺的青色，這時就不戴冠，散下長鬃時候感覺像外國人。
身高：175公分
體重：48公斤
尾長：75公分
角長：49公分
角數量：2
眼睛數目：2

個性：陰狠歹毒兼苦口婆心，明明一直有篡位的機會卻總是不下手。
難攻略程度(1到10)：15
增加好感度關鍵：好好治理國家就會增加好感，反之則會增加對皇帝的殺意。
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：左手背有螺旋形的不明傷疤，時常會不明原因吐血和咳嗽，原因不明，據說和小時候生病有關。
特殊道具；白玉簫

----------


## 寂影

姓名：殘月 寂影
種族：幻狼
官職：禮部
瞳色：天青色
髮色(長短)：銀灰色，短髮
外貌設定：整體是一種懶懶的感覺(簡單來說就是看起來像沒睡飽或是精神恍惚(!?)  )
身高：175cm
個性：不太講話，處理文件效率較快，另外喜歡看書，所以除了辦公處最常被發現的地點是藏書閣
難攻略程度(1到10)：6
增加好感度關鍵：贈書、聊天等關懷舉動 (?)
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)： 體質容易中暑暈倒，被撿到獲救好感度上升 (咦

----------


## 卡斯特

姓名:卡斯特

種族:幻天獸

官職:可以當在江湖闖蕩的獸嗎?(遭踹(如果不行就當刺客

瞳色:冰藍色

髮色:銀灰色，短的，且十分雜亂

外貌設定:毛色為銀灰色，在月光下是銀白色，脖子上有一條串著幻獸爪的項鍊

幻化時:狼頭，狼身，鷲翅，獅尾，將脖子上的項鍊扯掉就會變回幻天獸，雖然有翅膀但不太會飛(有75%會暴走

身高:獸時-90公分,身長120公分，獸人時-160公分

個性:獨行狼一隻，喜歡幫助獸/人，但幫助完後，卻顯的是在勉為其難的情況下才幫助的，常常會耍壞獸/人，把他們搞的團團轉，不會對敵人手下留情，但也不會給敵獸/人致命傷，不喜歡緩慢的戰鬥，除非敵人是值得挑戰的，很重視朋友，會為朋友赴湯蹈火

難攻略程度:10(看狀況

增加好感度關鍵:基本上不會阿諛奉承，小心會傲嬌(?

特殊劇情(沒有可不填):沒有

獸設圖-
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





幻天獸設-
點擊以顯示隱藏內容





咖啡加油~

----------


## 碎風

姓名：碎風
種族：闇月狼
官職：兵部尚書  (?
瞳色：藍綠色
髮色(長短)：深藍色  ((跟自己的毛一樣
外貌設定(這很重要w)：腹部是白色的   其他皆為深藍色  胸前有一條月亮項鍊  額上與胸口的月亮圖騰是其象徵  臉上有紅色的條紋  平常大都沒什麼表情  很少會看到他笑
身高：181
個性：感覺有點冷酷，做事認真，其實心裡還是挺溫柔的
難攻略程度(1到10)：9
增加好感度關鍵：完成指定的任務，陪伴 (???
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：目前還想不到  ((不

大概就這樣了  XwX  
剩下的就有請咖哥了 ~~
祝咖哥寫文順利 owo
咖哥吉祥  XDD

----------


## 小白熊

姓名：白熊
種族：北極熊
官職：裡部 尚書
瞳色：天空藍
髮色(長短)：銀白短毛  
外貌設定(這很重要w)：參考北極熊
身高：185
個性：心思細膩 寡言 容易自責
難攻略程度(1到10)：8
增加好感度關鍵：聊天 多關心 不忽略為主


咖哥寫文順利喔~~~

----------


## 小芸

姓名：月尾
 種族：月狼
 官職：工部
 瞳色：翡翠綠
 髮色(長短)：黑色長髮
 外貌設定(這很重要w)：
獸:http://wolfbbs.net/attachment.php?at...4&d=1386512418
獸人:http://wolfbbs.net/attachment.php?at...0&d=1390629601
 身高：160
 個性：馬馬虎虎.活潑開朗.常常不知道自己在幹嘛
 難攻略程度(1到10)：5
 增加好感度關鍵：給我一碗餛飩麵還有蹭蹭
 特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：自由發揮>w<
-------------------------------------------
謝謝咖啡~辛苦你了:3
小說加油!!超級期待><

----------


## 玄音曈狼

噗哈哈咱來吃個蒸餃啦wwwwwww


姓名：玄音曈狼

種族：狼

官職：刺客

瞳色：沁銀灰色

髮色(長短)：黑色偏藍

外貌設定(這很重要w)：自小因為雙親雙亡而被人受訓，柔韌精實的身軀(有毛則藍黑，無毛亞人的話身體成小麥色)，大約21歲左右，左側胸膛上有著刺青，外冷內熱。

身高：170左右

個性：悶騷鍋，除了在自己相信的人面前才會露出笑容外，平常一副漠不關心的樣子。執行任務時眼神會非常認真，當然，一旦突破界線可塑性大幅增加。

難攻略程度(1到10)：8~9

增加好感度關鍵：需有王者氣魄，身材樣貌要有壓倒性優勢。因為自尊心強，若是強烈打擊造成羞恥便會心有不甘不願臣服。

特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：讓冰塊融化的就是需要溫暖w

----------


## 帕格薩斯

舔舔報名單(?)((髒髒#
姓名：闇冽
種族：夜魔龍
官職：刑部侍郎
瞳色：深紅色
髮色(長短)：暗藍色短髮，前額前一戳白色髮
外貌設定(這很重要w)：右眼有一道血紅色的刀疤(自眉頭上延伸約7cm)，臉部線條剛毅，化為人形時膚色蒼白且瘦削。
身高：183cm，人形時則僅接近180cm
個性：外冷內冷，自小獨自流浪與被拋棄的經驗使他沒有所謂「感情」，不喜開口。默默在等待著真正能使自己卸下冰冷的人。
難攻略程度(1到10)：9
增加好感度關鍵：給予尊重並且有意無意地關心
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：請咖啡桑自由發揮ww
==
謝謝咖啡桑！很高興有幸可以參加企劃，麻煩你了(頷首

----------


## 月光銀牙

突然看到咖啡的徵角

好奇之下就來報報看了

姓名：銀牙

種族：狼族

官職：刑部尚書

瞳色：森林綠

髮色(長短)：短短的灰髮

外貌設定(這很重要w)：看不到的左眼有一條抓疤，右耳有刀疤，精壯型的。(請見頭像)

身高：173

個性：冷漠，因為見過太多死亡而變的殘暴，即使對認識的獸也保有一定的戒心

難攻略程度(1到10)：9

增加好感度關鍵：溫柔、不害怕直視我的瞎眼

特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：喜歡虐獸


咖啡加油啦~~

祝新年快樂 :jcdragon-tail-faster:

----------


## 奇比斯克

姓名：奇比斯克 (簡稱奇比)
種族：龍族
官職：戶部
瞳色：天空深藍
髮色：紅色
外貌設定(這很重要w)：鼻子上有紅色條紋，黃色爪指，雙腿兩側有紅色箭頭刺青，腹部面是酪黃色的，有翅膀，其餘白色，有時會誤認為是小孩子在當官XDD
身高：164cm
個性：有少龍(少爺)病，不過很好相處，若遇到可憐貧窮人家總會心軟施捨一點點的錢
難攻略程度(1到10)：6.5
增加好感度關鍵：陪我吃飯聊天，撒嬌裝萌?!
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：當自己賺進大把利益時，會在暗地裡偷偷數鈔，嘻嘻嘻

咖啡葛格請雇用我吧 (鞠躬~

----------


## Norya.Polaris

姓名：諾雅
種族：花豹
官職：也想在江湖闖蕩:3(不行的話可以大將軍嗎OWO//(再不行就兵部WWWW(踹飛
瞳色：左冰藍，右火紅
髮色(長短)：黑棕色，瀏海和一些其他地方(???)有挑染紅色
外貌設定(這很重要w)：
獸:http://wolfbbs.net/album.php?albumid...chmentid=35087
獸人:http://wolfbbs.net/album.php?albumid...chmentid=34710
身高：156cm.....
個性：個性綜合且黑暗，是一隻很難讓人理解的獸，對不熟的獸或是人類，保有很大的警戒心且很冷漠，心情不好時，會突然搞失蹤，很少會真正的笑(???)，喜歡獨自一隻，除非是要和朋友們在一起，會幫助別的獸或是人，以前受過很多傷害，非常討厭別的人或是獸有明顯排斥行為，對於背叛這種事非常無法接受，可以在前一秒愛你，下一秒狠下心來宰了對方(???)，好戰且不畏懼，對於擬定戰術很有一套。
難攻略程度(1到10)：10
增加好感度關鍵：讓我感受到關愛與接納(????
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：以前受過很多傷害，常常遭受背叛:3

咖啡加油OWO///
期待ING~~XDDDDDD

----------


## S.D痕天

姓名：天痕．法藍德斯
種族：天龍
官職：太醫
瞳色：眼白軍藍色、瞳孔青藍色
髮色(長短)：金髮小馬尾
外貌設定(這很重要w)：普普通通，笑容很燦爛很可口(? 有翅膀，平時影藏，只有在夜晚脫掉醫袍時，才會展翅(?)所以常常被誤認成沒有翅膀
身高：175
個性：平常有點憨憨的，很隨和，再替人醫療時會完全變一個樣子，害羞會口吃。
難攻略程度(1到10)：8
增加好感度關鍵：對小龍過於溫柔、關心、撒嬌、甚至是傲嬌(??
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：
1.在治療方面，主動詢問狀況且表示關心，陪伴小龍續探視各部門，並且幫忙，會增加好感度，相對的，在治療時在旁邊搗亂的話(Ex:在替別獸治療中，跑來撒嬌妨礙治療)，好感會下降。
2.在平時相處方面，小龍常常在晚上會有失落感，給予適當的溫柔、關心，會使好感會大幅提升(不好拿捏)，給太少好感度不會改變，給太多會變得反感，好感度會下降。

怯怯- 3 -
這根本強迫阿www
好啦 罵歸罵 嘎逼寫作加油OwO//
別讓小龍死得太難看阿wwww

----------


## 玄音曈狼

太醫就是受阿wwwww

能不玩嗎WWWWWWWWWW

而且還是溫柔憨萌受wwwwwwwww！！

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

RPG風大好！古代朝廷題材的文估計也會很有意思呢~

姓名：延陵柳
種族：兔
官職：太醫
瞳色：琥珀色
髮色(長短)：鐵銹色短散髮
外貌設定(這很重要w)：和簽名檔里的NPC獸設延陵柳差不多，服裝可以向太醫風格小修改一下，然後是一種看上去就很博學多識溫柔體貼的儒雅感覺
身高：180cm，禮服形態戴上冠可以直達兩米二（好帽子……）
個性：忠心、誠懇、博學、儒雅、溫柔體貼、為而不爭、喜歡品茶、喜歡吃藥材（注意形象啊……）
難攻略程度(1到10)：3
增加好感度關鍵：贈送親采藥材、贈送珍稀醫書、親自當小白鼠嘗試新藥方新施治方式
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：某重要角色（特別是皇上）患上重病危在旦夕，延陵柳在主角不經意間啓發下研究出了新的藥方（或施治方式），需要主角當小白鼠，然後主角陷入強烈的藥物副作用，延陵在解救照顧中對主角產生情愫（好狗血……），之後二人一同救陛下與危難之中

----------


## 咖啡

非常謝謝大家的熱情ww(?
蒸餃蒸餃有好吃的蒸餃喔www
蒸餃活動並沒有停止喔
希望有興趣的朋友能繼續填單

要小心被吃掉喔(?

----------


## 虛羽．天祈

聖上我來謝罪了..... (?
姓名：虛羽‧天祈
種族：虛無貓
官職：門下侍中 (?
瞳色：Yellow
髮色(長短)：沒頭毛w
外貌設定(這很重要w)：銀白毛，天藍斑紋
身高：175
個性：平時沉靜不說話,喜歡暗中測試他人,喜歡蹭蹭
難攻略程度(1到10)：7.5
增加好感度關鍵：通過自己的測試,愛護動物,蹭蹭
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：解完"解救動物"此任務後才可進行對話(聖上除外)。好感度達到一定程度後,可進行貓咪的睡眠此任務.
((我填的很認真ww   (點頭

----------


## 月牙伊

姓名：月牙 伊
種族：白狼
官職：太醫
瞳色：左:灰  右:紅
髮色(長短)：白  微長
外貌設定(這很重要w)：全身白  脖子上有著藍水晶項鍊 整體看起來就像個狼型的飯糰
身高：168
個性：冷靜 沉著
難攻略程度(1到10)：6
增加好感度關鍵：關心的話語和舉動
特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：無

----------


## 川崎大龍

看完第二篇後來報名了owo 

姓名：川崎‧大龍(本名，川崎為名字)
種族：闇龍
官職：樞密使
瞳色：深夜藍
髮色(長短)：沒有頭髮，只有背後一排天藍色短毛。
外貌設定(這很重要w)：

(描述)無翅龍人，身體遍佈海藍色，有白色區塊從尾巴底部延伸，繞過跨下沿著腹部一路到達頭部下側，
總在右邊的龍角掛上一塊透明的水晶

身高：190cm
個性：謙和而平靜，主體善良，但心底思想較為現實，知曉官場鬥爭手法，會利用權術手段自保。
希望國體(國威)強盛，但因環境所趨而噤聲，現時試著避免引獸注目，靜靜等待大幅拉拔國家的機會。


難攻略程度(1到10)：9.9

增加好感度關鍵：做出對國家付出的行為，瞭解自身想法(官場世態等等)，發現自身苦衷或勞累

特殊劇情(沒有可不填)：對於龍角上所掛的水晶極為重視，其為家族流傳下的物品。

咖啡加油owo/ 想看劇情

----------


## 狼の寂

姓名： 銀月
種族： 狼
官職：中書省 -中書令
瞳色： 瑩綠色(深邃的寶綠色)
髮色(長短)： 長至些微遮蓋住左眼，銀白色。
是蓬的翹毛，不是柔順型的喲w 

外貌設定(這很重要w)： 全身雪白，毛的末端有些許亮銀色，外貌清秀，有些冷酷，屬文靜紳士型的(不是變態!!)
眼神深邃，時而兇煞，時而落寞，有時會飄帶一股寂愁的氣息。
兩眼下方皆有深綠色之圖騰(見頭圖)。
另外，頭的左側掛有白色，鑲有紅色圖騰的狼形面具，其貌兇惡，些微露牙。

身高： 190
個性： 冷酷，孤傲，不常說話，時常露出兇惡眼神。
雖表面上如此，但實是為掩飾自己不擅表達之情感; 其內心熱情洋溢，溫馴，喜歡與牠獸相處，嚮往孤獨卻又害怕孤獨，有耐心。
不喜破壞秩序，凡事多遵從，忠心，貞節，見義勇為，使命必達。  (你在長個什麼的?.....
時常獨自沉思，發呆，對月長嗥(這可以嗎?  OAO
喜歡詩詞文學。
"不會沉溺於美色"w(應該是說不會把重心放在美色上面，會盡力避免這種事的發生)
注意: 自稱詞為"咱"

難攻略程度(1到10)： 9
增加好感度關鍵： 陪伴其一同賞月，欣賞風花雪月，湖光山色。
在內心之孤獨爆發時相伴於其，與其一同研讀詩書，吟詩作對，思索狼生哲理。

特殊劇情(沒有可不填)： 獨自於夜間望月時為皇上撞見，便一同詠嘆眼前良辰美景，小酌三兩杯。
原本內心正有些傷感，寂寞難耐，但此時卻體悟了有牠獸陪伴的美好。
爾後為不辜負皇上信任與恩寵，便更加致力於國家大事。

-----分隔線-----

咖啡饒命，咱不想要完蛋...  QAQ
可是也請不要攻略咱啦  > A <!!!
咱不好吃的...  (|AQ)

真的在設定內加上面具了wwww
那就...這樣囉?
有錯的話再知會咱一下  :3

----------

